# Favorite Football Player?



## King XII (Mar 30, 2011)

My Favorite Player is Cristiano Ronaldo. This Player is most Expensive Player of Football History. I am very inspired with it's Talent.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm assuming you mean european football (soccer).  Most people on this forum are from the USA. When you say football we think of the NFL, not kickball.


----------



## hellobabe133 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ronaldinho


----------



## sierramister (Mar 31, 2011)

Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## Liam123 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Big Swede for me ----Zlatan Ibrahimovic! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2011)

WTF does that have to do with *General Shop Talk* on a photography forum? :lmao:


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 1, 2011)

KmH said:


> WTF does that have to do with *General Shop Talk* on a photography forum? :lmao:



was just about to ask the same?


----------



## gsgary (Apr 2, 2011)

King XII said:


> My Favorite Player is Cristiano Ronaldo. This Player is most Expensive Player of Football History. I am very inspired with it's Talent.



Sorry but i think footballers are overpaid tossers that set a very bad example to children about sportsmanship


----------



## vinith98 (Apr 3, 2011)

My fav is Cristiano Ronaldo, but I also like the former greats like Pele, Maradona etc.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 3, 2011)

Jared Allen....


----------



## bottguardo (Apr 3, 2011)

Zadane. His headbutt was classic.

Nobody talks about his momma....


----------



## dain45yl (Apr 4, 2011)

My Favorite Football Players are:
- Ronaldo 
- Kaka
- Christiano Ronaldo


----------



## altitude604 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## gsgary (Apr 4, 2011)

I rest my case, scum bag Rooney get 2 match ban Manchester United's Wayne Rooney faces a possible two-match ban for swearing - The Busby Babe


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2011)

This little sissy, Bryan Carrasco, exemplifies why soccer players are regarded as such douches in the USA...





"Espectacular!"


----------



## dain45yl (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine is one and only Ricardo Kaka.


----------

